# 新年快樂! Happy New Year!



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

新年快樂!
祝大家恭喜發財, 身體健康, 萬時如意 and such!


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Happy New Year to all Chinese! 

How is it celebrated?


----------



## Bassoonist Student (Sep 23, 2004)

*Happy new Year to Chinese*

Nihao Daniel and Harvey

Happy New Year to Chinese people.

How you do that on Chinese character on that, Harvey?

Zai Jian!

Martin


----------



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

I think all Windows XP Professional operating systems come with Chinese input. I don't know about Home Edition.

In Windows XP Professional:
In the Control Panel, go to "Regional and Language Options"
Select the "Languages" tab and make sure "Install files for East Asian languages" is checked.
The go to "Details," "Add...," whatever language you want, whatever keyboard layout you want.


The new year is celebrated differently in different places, but generally there's a lion dance somewhere, fireworks, lots of incense burning, money in red envelopes given to children, a big fat celebration, and probably other things I haven't mentioned.


----------

